# rengas, pallet runners?



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 7, 2017)

just pulled a couple of pallet runners half sap wood half red heart wood rengas. they are a great terra cotta red when freshly cut. seems to oxidize to a mahogany brown in time. these are knife scale blank sized blocks. gonna have my brother @Lance s try and dye and stabilize a bit as well

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 7, 2017)

Cool! never seem padauk with sapwood before....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2017)

It never ceases to amaze me at what you can find in a pallet. I'm always looking at them and finding cool stuff to salvage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 7, 2017)

yeah the one yard i go to must have 20,000 pallets, so i always take a quick look to see if anything interesting has shown up. got 2 nice ones last time at $4.00 each


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome score! 95% of the ones here are crap pine. Every now and then you'll find some red oak, but that's all I see.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 7, 2017)

lots of stuff comes to vegas from china, and sometimes it's on exotic (to us) wood pallets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 7, 2017)

Sweet find! I've run into wood from pallets that looks just like that but I think we all ended up agreeing it was rengas.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 7, 2017)

norman vandyke said:


> Sweet find! I've run into wood from pallets that looks just like that but I think we all ended up agreeing it was rengas.


that's certainly possible. i was only going by the general images i could see on the internet. where padauk seems to always have the whitish sap wood and rengas pictures are mostly solid red?

i'll try and get an end cut closeup


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 7, 2017)

i can't imgine this poor quality photo helping but here goes


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 7, 2017)

these poor quality end grain pics seem to be the best i can accomplish


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 7, 2017)

may be rengas based in the fact that heart and sap wood is very cleanly delineated


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2017)

Got a magnifying glass? It helps to clear it up. Even prescription glasses may work....gotta fiddle with the distance though....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 8, 2017)

got my wife's iphone and a magnifying glass thx @ripjack13 . these might actually mean something. i'll get photo's after sanding tomorrow

@phinds got any input?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 8, 2017)

1 vote 'Rengas', the banding looks rather straight, 'Padauk' tends to have more wavy bands. Look forward to the close-ups...


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 8, 2017)

two close ups

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 8, 2017)

still rengas? looking on hobbithouse i still can't tell
@phinds ?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 8, 2017)

Still...Good night..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 8, 2017)

Rengas is still a gorgeous finished wood and very dense. I used rengas for most of this project.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------

